# Custom Order........



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 13, 2020)

Of some of my Polymer Braid Key ring Toothpick Holder blanks and kits.
No turning or finished need just install the fittings.
Have a great tactile feel.

Les


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 13, 2020)

Those look great.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 13, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 13, 2020)

Very impressive, I think the brushed steel(?) works best .


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Mar 14, 2020)

howsitwork said:


> Very impressive, I think the brushed steel(?) works best .





howsitwork said:


> I think the brushed steel(?)



"brushed steel(?)"

Les


----------



## More4dan (Mar 14, 2020)

I think he was referring to the hardware finish. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## howsitwork (Mar 14, 2020)

Sorry the silver finish, chrome finish? I just prefer it to the gold look .

apologies for any confusion


----------

